# recommend a lever - espresso + milk based drinks



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Gents,

with Christmas coming, I'm looking for a gift from myself to myself I thought a lever might be useful, I've never had one before, so the curiosity is pushing this forward. I should have the ZR-71 running in a week or so and it would be perfect to pair it up with a lever. Requirements are:

- solid build

- small size

- steam wand for milk drinks (to make the missus happy)

I'm ok slapping a PID on it, stripping down to descale etc. so it can be used, as long as it's in working order.

Let the recommendations roll...









Regards,

T.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tom, you do not mention budget at all! Or size......there is lots of stuff out there but all the smaller levers underneath the Gaggia Achille which is basically an HX suffer from temperature problems and build up of heat as the machine sits there. Personally, I would buy an Arrarex Caravel which does not suffer those issues but is espresso only. If you coule it with a Bialetti style stovetop milk frother then you re quids in! The Caravel makes the best ristretto ever!

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/arrarex_eng.htm


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's small? Gaggia achille is a good HX ,with steam capacity on it . Might not be your idea of small tho .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Tom, you do not mention budget at all! Or size......there is lots of stuff out there but all the smaller levers underneath the Gaggia Achille which is basically an HX suffer from temperature problems and build up of heat as the machine sits there. Personally, I would buy an Arrarex Caravel which does not suffer those issues but is espresso only. If you coule it with a Bialetti style stovetop milk frother then you re quids in! The Caravel makes the best ristretto ever!
> 
> http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/arrarex_eng.htm


Im sure with the OP technical ability ,he could tame the temp on an achille !


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Possibly Bootsie baby, but with what he will have to spend on buying a Gaggia he could have the best retro lever machine available to man and have some change and have an item of beauty!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Indeed should've said more about size, small doesn't cut it, for some a 3 group LM is small I was thinking something similar to the Caravel and I'm seriously tempted by the Caravel itself. The problem is my missus will kill me if I say it can only do espresso, I might have to think about that though

The other issue is, where to get a Caravel?

Regards,

T.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dsc said:


> Indeed should've said more about size, small doesn't cut it, for some a 3 group LM is small I was thinking something similar to the Caravel and I'm seriously tempted by the Caravel itself. The problem is my missus will kill me if I say it can only do espresso, I might have to think about that though
> 
> The other issue is, where to get a Caravel?
> 
> ...


Talk to the lever maestro himself Tom he may have or know of one or 2 Caravels.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had a play on a Carvel, it produces fantastic shots if coupled with a good grinder. Great looking things with an art deco look, very simple.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've had a play on a Carvel, it produces fantastic shots if coupled with a good grinder. Great looking things with an art deco look, very simple.


Yeah and the under 2 minute stripdown and rebuild in the carpark was amusing with one.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> ...If you coule it with a Bialetti style stovetop milk frother then you re quids in!


Why waste money on expensive gadgets like this when a jar and microwave does the same job? Leaves more money for L*****a! ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sssshhhhhhhhhh..........!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

why has he not popped up recently???


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

He has left the site bignorry.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glenn said:


> He has left the site bignorry.


Glenn's had him "extracted!"


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Right then, Caravel it is







I'm already trying to get one, so when it eventually arrives, I will definitely take a few snaps and hopefully be at a stage when I can couple it with the ZR-71. Happy days

Regards,

T.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

+1 on the Caravel. I'm trying (and failing!) to persuade myself that I don't really need one but I keep chatting to Coffeechap and I think he's grinding me down (if you'll pardon the pun!!)

David


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

David you should stick with pump machines, the levers are far to elegant for you....


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> David you should stick with pump machines, the levers are far to elegant for you....


Thanks mate! I really appreciate that - you enabler you!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

A quick update, Caravel arrived today, courtesy of coffeechap haven't unpacked it yet, haven't seen it yet, will post some photos tonight. Unfortunately I cannot test it, as I still haven't got the ZR-71 operational. Fingers crossed I get the last parts this week and can pull some shots during the weekend.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

As soon as you get use to it please do a video, haven't seen one of these bad boys in action


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Got it open, took the bottom off, cable off (non-UK), it's a bit grubby (including spider webs inside), but looks good overall. I like the size and the top 1950 like mohawk I'm guessing the body will go for bead blasting and proper paint job, possibly black. Might add a PID in a custom base to hide it. Liking it so far



















Regards,

T.


----------



## Bob Henderson (May 17, 2013)

call Marko at bellabarista, they got some great ones, if you haven't done so yet


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Right, I got the Caravel PIDed up, but being the toy it is it's making me think about upgrading to a bigger lever. L1 isn't really my kind of a look, but I wouldn't mind go forward with a Cremina or something older. Anyone's got any ideas?

EDIT: should've added that a group which takes a standard 58mm basket would be necessary.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Any chance of a vid of the PIDed Caravel??


----------

